# Guess who's eating my bees



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

There are two of these bad girls who've set up shop in one of my yards.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I've always called those garden spiders. Fun to watch and throw grasshoppers into their webs as a kid.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

That's a beauty! Sure, they catch honey bees, but only the dumb ones...


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I dunno about that. Last year I had one build a web from the stone wall to the bee hive. I captured it and relocated to a distant garden. No fair setting your traps in the freeway!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I did leave both of them alone. Like most creatures in the wild, they only take what they can use. They won't make an impact on the bee population and they are really magnificent. Now those black widows that I occasionally find under the lip of my telescoping covers.......that's a different story.


----------



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

Hobie said:


> I dunno about that. Last year I had one build a web from the stone wall to the bee hive. I captured it and relocated to a distant garden. No fair setting your traps in the freeway!


That reminds me of this pic...


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Great photo! I have noticed a lot more spider webs in my yard since I started keeping bees, but not biggies like this one.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I like the webs under my screened bottoms.....they get everything that falls down through


----------

